# Naruto 422 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Oct 20, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 422 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent times. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -FitzChivalry and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 22, 2008)

From Ona @ 2ch:

First, he regrets to deliver late.

表紙カカシ 

紙だらけになった町で尋問中のこなん 
こなん「うずまきナルトはどこ？」 
忍者「くたばれ……」 

場面はかわる 
みんながみんなナルトの居場所を聞くのに忍者殺しまくり 


火影の岩の上 
綱手なめくじを口寄せする 
木の葉全員の怪我を治療しろと命令 

場面は代わりカカシのターン 

攻撃失敗する 

そしたらいきなり豆が服を脱いで阿修羅マンみたいになる(顔も手もたくさん) 

びっくりするカカシだがかっこよい方に体を引きよせられる 
けどふんばる 
カカシ(そうか！こいつの能力は！) 
一人では勝てないので増援を呼ぼうとするも引き寄せられ豆に腹を刺される 



けど雷遁影分身だった 
その直後豆の頭上にデカイ手が二本 

「これで一匹やれたなカカシ」 
チョウジとパパさんでした 

カカシ瓦礫の下から「こっちも準備はしてたんですけどね………助かりました」 
終わり 
牙バレは待ってね


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 22, 2008)

表紙カカシ 
Kakashi on the cover

紙だらけになった町で尋問中のこなん 
こなん「うずまきナルトはどこ?」 
忍者「くたばれ……」
Paper flying through the town
Konan: "Where's Uzumaki Naruto" 
Ninja: "I won't tell......"

場面はかわる 
みんながみんなナルトの居場所を聞くのに忍者殺しまくり 
Scene changes
Everyone running, asking Naruto's whereabouts


火影の岩の上 
綱手なめくじを口寄せする 
木の葉全員の怪我を治療しろと命令
On the roof
Tsunade controlls her slug
Gets every injured to treatment 

場面は代わりカカシのターン 
Scene changes to kakashi

攻撃失敗する
His attacks failed 

そしたらいきなり豆が服を脱いで阿修羅マンみたいになる(顔も手もたくさん)
The bean Pain take off his clothes, and becomes like Ashura man (many faces and lots of hands) 

びっくりするカカシだがかっこよい方に体を引きよせられる 
けどふんばる 
カカシ(そうか!こいつの能力は!) 
一人では勝てないので増援を呼ぼうとするも引き寄せられ豆に腹を刺される




けど雷遁影分身だった 
その直後豆の頭上にデカイ手が二本 

「これで一匹やれたなカカシ」 
チョウジとパパさんでした 

カカシ瓦礫の下から「こっちも準備はしてたんですけどね………助かりました」 
終わり 
牙バレは待ってね

*Ah, did only part - but I need to go away, so sorry.*


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Oct 22, 2008)

ok byatches here we go
遅くなりごめんね

表紙カカシ
cover kakashi

紙だらけになった町で尋問中のこなん
こなん「うずまきナルトはどこ？」
忍者「くたばれ??」
Paper ccovers the town, konan is questioning
konan: where is uzumaki naruto?'
Ninja: get fucked

場面はかわるmeanwhile
みんながみんなナルトの居場所を聞くのに忍者殺しまくり
everyone asks where naruto is but a ton of ninja are killed


火影の岩の上
hokage is on top of a rock
綱手なめくじを口寄せする
tsuande summons her slug (teeheehee)
木の葉全員の怪我を治療しろと命令
she orders (it) to deal with the injured
場面は代わりカカシのターン
meanwhile kakashi's turn

攻撃失敗する
attack fails

そしたらいきなり豆が服を脱いで阿修羅マンみたいになる(顔も手もたくさん)
then suddenly bean (I guess this means fat pein but I can't be sure) takes off his clothes and turns into something like Kali (loads of heads and arms) 

びっくりするカカシだがかっこよい方に体を引きよせられる
けどふんばる
Kakashi is surprised but is pulled towards the cool one but stands firm
カカシ(そうか！こいつの能力は！)
kakashi (I see! that's his ability!)
一人では勝てないので増援を呼ぼうとするも引き寄せられ豆に腹を刺される

he can't win by himself so he tries to call support but gets stabbed in the stomach by 'bean'

けど雷遁影分身だった
but it was a bunshin (raidon)
その直後豆の頭上にデカイ手が二本
right after two big hands appears above bean's head

「これで一匹やれたなカカシ」
'that's the end of one of them, right, kakashi?'
チョウジとパパさんでした
said chouji and his dad

カカシ瓦礫の下から「こっちも準備はしてたんですけどね???助かりました」
kakashi from under the rubble: I had a plan in case...but you really helped me out.
終わり
end
牙バレは待ってね
wait for spoiler pics, ok?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm in a rush, so it's a very rough translation. 



> 封面是卡卡西
> 
> 变成纸片在村子里到处询问的小南
> 小南：漩涡鸣人在哪里？
> ...



Kakashi on the cover.

Konan turns into papers, asking around in the village.
Konan: Where is Uzumaki Naruto?
Ninja: I won't tell

Scene changes.
Pain goes around asking for Naruto's whereabouts while killing bunch of ninja. 

On top of the Hokage statues,
Tsunade summons slug
and let her treat the injured villagers

Scene changes to Kakashi.
Attack fails.
Pain takes off his clothes and reveals himself as Asura-like (with many faces and hands)
The surprised Kakashi is sucked towards Pain.
He immediately stabilize himself.
Kakashi (So this is his ability!)
One man can't win against him. I need to call for back-up. At that moment, his abdomen is pierced by Pain.

But it's just a raiton kagebunshin.
Then two giant hands appear behind Pain.

One down, Kakashi.
Chouji and his dad show up.

Kakashi climbs out from rubbles. Actually I'd also completed my preparation.
But still thanks for the help.
The end.


----------



## Nihongaeri (Oct 22, 2008)

/exit hole



KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> 牙バレは待ってね
> wait for more info on kiba, ok?



"Hold on for the spoiler pics, m-kay?"

牙バレ（がばれ）>　画バレ

/enter hole


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 24, 2008)

Here


----------

